# sudden death



## Philippe (Apr 18, 2013)

Dear all,

I am devastated as I found my 2 year old cockatiel lying dead at the bottom of her cage this morning. It does not add up. I had her as a baby, she was unbelievably tame and in fantastic health. She was put back into her cage in the evening, as usual. Could it be a heart attack? had any of you had a similar sad experience?
Thanks in advance for your answers.
Philippe


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome to Talkcockatiels, I am so sorry for your loss  . I have not experienced this sort of loss, but I think heart attack or stroke could be caused by a genetic defect that was not detected. Was there any teflon cookware used? Any toxic fumes that may of been present? I hope you are ok.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Having a necropsy done is the only way to know for sure what happened. As ParrotletsRock said, it could have been something genetic. Or some type of fumes. Again, so sorry.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry ... throughout the years I lost one to diabetes/heart attack, another to kidney failure, my third to probable heart failure. They have all the frailties we do. Sorry again. It is so sad to lose them.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry!
Could it have been a night fright which resulted in blind panic?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I have had one bird die from a heart attack/being scared to death. He was asleep in his cage and the puppy I had at the time (I had just turned 15 so almost 10 years ago now) was really excited to her walk and accidently came bumped the cage in her excitement scaring him to death. I also had a cockatiel I had for 9 days when I came home from work he was dead I would have had the vet determine the cause however he had a 14 day gaurentee on him so I had to take him back ASAP or else I wouldn't get my money back. So I took him back got my money back and threw away ALL my bird stuff. I had to replace everything when I brought Riley home.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I am so sorry, how awful for you. I would definitely look into the possibility of fumes. Air fresheners, non stock pans, heaters, candles, paint, etc. or did she digest anything out of the ordinary? I had a very young cockatiel die fairly suddenly. She appeared sick for only one day, but it was a genetic internal problem. She was only 4 months old. It's so sad when things like this happen. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I've lost pets due to diseases before. Our sweet babies are taken from us way too soon.. 

As everyone has said; it could be in the air, or something internally.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Philippe (Apr 18, 2013)

*Sudden date*

Dear all,

Thanks a lot for your replies and kind words. I think the only thing which could have happened would have been for her to eat something "forbidden" during the kids' dinner, like butter, for example, which she was always attracted to. other than that maybe she had a genetic disorder, but I find it hard to believe fter 2 years...
Thanks again for the advice,
Philippe


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

That's awful. So sorry to hear that. She sounded like a very wonderful bird.

The only thing you can do now is to perform an autopsy to find out what exactly went wrong. That way there'll be closure and knowledge to prevent the same from happening again, if it was an external agent that caused it.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, and for others who have mentioned losing their babies so suddenly. I truly can't imagine the pain you're going through. I would be just heart broken. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you.  I lost my baby suddenly the same way in June. Incredibly tame, I loved him to bits a pieces. Saw him off in the morning before heading to work, and came home to him just laying at the bottom of the cage.. dead. 
I was devastated, still am. But I like to believe he still rests on my shoulder when I think of him. 

*big hugs*


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Philippe said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I think the only thing which could have happened would have been for her to eat something "forbidden" during the kids' dinner, like butter, for example, which she was always attracted to.


I strongly doubt the kids' food did it. Would guess it was due to natural causes that had nothing to do with you. (But as many have said, only a necropsy can help any further).  Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss.:angel: (also, welcome to TC!)


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

A necropsy is not a bad idea, especially if you have other birds in your home, or are considering adding more. Hugs.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

Whzt was your birds diet?


----------



## Melita (7 mo ago)

Philippe said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am devastated as I found my 2 year old cockatiel lying dead at the bottom of her cage this morning. It does not add up. I had her as a baby, she was unbelievably tame and in fantastic health. She was put back into her cage in the evening, as usual. Could it be a heart attack? had any of you had a similar sad experience?
> Thanks in advance for your answers.
> Philippe


I lost my pet cockatiel this morning I don't know what happened he just started breathing funny and he laid on the bottom of his cage and just died and it hurts because I've had him for 21 years


----------

